# ACS result: not meeting the requirements for professional IT



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 23
> August 2012.
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


Hey fellows,
Does It mean that I'll not get the 5 points of "Skilled employment outside Australia" ?


----------



## TTLucian (Nov 11, 2011)

matt83 said:


> Hey fellows,
> Does It mean that I'll not get the 5 points of "Skilled employment outside Australia" ?


Means that you cant migrate. You may have to select a different ANZCO code and apply for another acs assesment or wait until you reach the 5 year mark and try again.


----------



## baphomet (Sep 23, 2012)

Why 5 years? The ACS' Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants says:



> *QUALIFICATIONS - GROUP A*
> *Skilled Employment*
> Also required is a *minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment* in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.


----------



## TTLucian (Nov 11, 2011)

baphomet said:


> Why 5 years? The ACS' Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants says:


Think it best to seek clarification from ACS.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> Hey fellows,
> Does It mean that I'll not get the 5 points of "Skilled employment outside Australia" ?


unfortunately your skill assessment has been unsuccessful.

Seems like they have assessed your experience as not closely related to your nominated occupation(Developer Programmer). did you cover the below points when preparing your service letter?

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

You could wait till you complete 5 years and reapply.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

baphomet said:


> Why 5 years? The ACS' Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants says:


Exactly.
I knew they wouldn't give me more than 4 years, but still applied considering to get at least 3 years which is the minimum to get some points.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> unfortunately your skill assessment has been unsuccessful.
> 
> Seems like they have assessed your experience as not closely related to your nominated occupation(Developer Programmer). did you cover the below points when preparing your service letter?
> 
> You could wait till you complete 5 years and reapply.


I applied with a coworker who executes the same duties that I, and the reference letter was almost the same, as we work together in the same team for a few years. The only difference was that He does have seven years working here and I four and therewith, this negative result may not be due to the letter.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was double checking the sent documents and realized that on my academic transcript was not present the details of the forth year. I probably forgot to scan it. Do you guys think that It would be the cause of the unsuccessful result of this application?

Gezzes I'm starting to freak out. I'm flying to Sydney in a few weeks as student to do an IELTS preparation and would be finishing my migration process from there...


----------



## mandand (Aug 28, 2012)

I think you can file for review of application. Then send your missing documents


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> I was double checking the sent documents and realized that on my academic transcript was not present the details of the forth year. I probably forgot to scan it. Do you guys think that It would be the cause of the unsuccessful result of this application?
> 
> Gezzes I'm starting to freak out. I'm flying to Sydney in a few weeks as student to do an IELTS preparation and would be finishing my migration process from there...


yes it can even be the reason coz they asses your work experience against the qualification.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I sent an email to assessment[at]acs.org.au explaining my mistake of sending an incomplete academic transcript, hopefully they will let me send the missing part and review this application.
There are a few more questions...
Does anyone know if there is any document saying the minimum time of experience needed to apply under the 261312(Developoer Programmer) code? 
Should I reapply under another ANZSCO code?
what do you guys reckon?

t.i.a.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> Well, I sent an email to assessment[at]acs.org.au explaining my mistake of sending an incomplete academic transcript, hopefully they will let me send the missing part and review this application.
> There are a few more questions...
> Does anyone know if there is any document saying the minimum time of experience needed to apply under the 261312(Developoer Programmer) code?
> Should I reapply under another ANZSCO code?
> ...


Hi,

You fall into the group B of the ASSESSMENT CRITERIA. hence they are asking for 5 years of work experience.

read page 11 & 12 of the below document.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## baphomet (Sep 23, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You fall into the group B of the ASSESSMENT CRITERIA. hence they are asking for 5 years of work experience.


But in the email from ACS they mention "with a major in computing". So, should be group A. Or what?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

baphomet said:


> But in the email from ACS they mention "with a major in computing". So, should be group A. Or what?


You're right baphomet,
the only reason I could image is this missing page that was not uploaded in the application. Can't see anything else. 
As they probably saw only 3 years on my academic transcript they couldn't assess against the 4 years of study considering not as a Bacharel Degree(which are 4 years) but an AQF Advanced Diploma.


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

matt83 said:


> You're right baphomet,
> the only reason I could image is this missing page that was not uploaded in the application. Can't see anything else.
> As they probably saw only 3 years on my academic transcript they couldn't assess against the 4 years of study considering not as a Bacharel Degree(which are 4 years) but an AQF Advanced Diploma.


what if your degree has been assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree with a major in Computing in a field, does this mean you will fall into Group A with required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

TanKianWee said:


> what if your degree has been assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree with a major in Computing in a field, does this mean you will fall into Group A with required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field?


This is exactly what we'are trying to figure out. According to the ACS guideline my application should have a positive result instead of that one mentioned in the first post of this thread. 

Anyone else having another guess!?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

I sent them an email explaining about this missing part of the transcript and that's the response:


> The assessor has compared your qualification to an AQF Advanced Diploma using the Country Education Profile (CEP) which is an Australian Government service used to compare overseas qualifications to the Australian Qualification Framework.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though only 3 years subjects were provided the assessor has still assessed it as a 4 year qualification meaning that even if you provided the transcript for the 4th year it will not change the outcome as the CEP reference is based on a 4 year course.


Still didn't get it 
I've just sent back those questions already mentioned here, about the five years of experience been required while in the Guideline says minimum 2, and about my qualifications being comparable to the AQF Advance Diploma with major in computing and still not being suitable to migrate under the ANZSCO at issue.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> I sent them an email explaining about this missing part of the transcript and that's the response:
> 
> 
> Still didn't get it
> I've just sent back those questions already mentioned here, about the five years of experience been required while in the Guideline says minimum 2, and about my qualifications being comparable to the AQF Advance Diploma with major in computing and still not being suitable to migrate under the ANZSCO at issue.


do you know anybody who has the same qualification but was assessed differently?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> do you know anybody who has the same qualification but was assessed differently?


If you mean the same qualifications presented on the reference letter then, yes!
As I said before, me and a coworker made the same letter as we work in the same team and do the same duties, the only difference is that he's got 7 years of experience and I 4, now he's got his positive result and I haven't.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> If you mean the same qualifications presented on the reference letter then, yes!
> As I said before, me and a coworker made the same letter as we work in the same team and do the same duties, the only difference is that he's got 7 years of experience and I 4, now he's got his positive result and I haven't.


no i mean your degree? does your friend also have the same degree?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> no i mean your degree? does your friend also have the same degree?


No, he doesn't. 
He finished a Computer Science Course and I a Computer Information Systems, both are Bachelor and 4 years course.

Do you think I applied under the wrong ANZSCO code?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> No, he doesn't.
> He finished a Computer Science Course and I a Computer Information Systems, both are Bachelor and 4 years course.
> 
> Do you think I applied under the wrong ANZSCO code?


As far as i know they asses your work experience against your qualification.

for instance in my case i applied for ACS under Systems Analyst with a software engineering degree. i had 3.5 years of experience at the time of applying. they rejected by saying my nominated occupation was not closely related and they wanted 4 years of work experience to be assessed as successful. so i completed 4 years and applied again and got a positive outcome.

however i had a friend who applied with me. he also had the same degree but applied under Software engineer with only 2.2 years of work experience. he got a successful outcome.

so in your case you will have to wait till you complete 5 years and re-apply or apply under a ANZSCO code which is closely related to your degree.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> As far as i know they asses your work experience against your qualification.
> 
> for instance in my case i applied for ACS under Systems Analyst with a software engineering degree. i had 3.5 years of experience at the time of applying. they rejected by saying my nominated occupation was not closely related and they wanted 4 years of work experience to be assessed as successful. so i completed 4 years and applied again and got a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


thanks spin123, for your help. 
Is there any document that says how many years of experience should I have if my nominated occupation is not closely related? 
i couldn't find any.

and If it is not asking too much, would you be able to analyse which ANZSCO code would fit better if I send you my academic transcript?
Or anybody else !?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

After contacting the a case officer, there is his answer:



> The comparability of your overseas qualification to the Australian Qualification Framework is not dependent on the ANZSCO code that is selected.
> 
> Qualifications are assessed using the Country Education Profile (CEP) based on the Country the degree is from, the University, the amount of years in the degree and in some circumstances pre-requisite requirements and GPA.
> 
> Using CEP your degree is comparable to an Advanced Diploma which no matter what ANZSCO code you nominate you will require a minimum of 5 years’ experience.


Well guys, after this answer I must prove 5 yrs of exp. then, which wouldn't be that hard because, I worked in a previous project for almost 8 months. As I misunderstood the minimum amount of years needed, this one wasn't included on the application due to the short time(I thought it'd be not necessary), but that could get me the 5 yrs exp. needed. 

The same case officer told me that if I have any previous/additional experience to prove, I will need to proceed via a Review and provide the reference letter of this project.

But here is the problem, how could I explain'em the reason that this previous project wasn't included in the application?!
I'm worried if they think it's fraud.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all.

I have my diploma after my 10th. I.e. 10+3 .. but I had one subject left from my final year. So I cleared diploma in 2009 which by right supposed to finish by 2005. 
I am in IT from 8 years since 2005. And my year of completion of diploma was 2009. 
Will my exp b counted before 2009. I have all relevent documents to show up as proof. What I am worried is what if only the work exp after 2009 is counted. 
Plz advise


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> thanks spin123, for your help.
> Is there any document that says how many years of experience should I have if my nominated occupation is not closely related?
> i couldn't find any.


 It's all there in the ACS documentation buddy. However things can bit a different here and there as well. like it did in your case. mine was assesed as not closely related but they ask only 4 years from me. but in your case it's 5 years.



> and If it is not asking too much, would you be able to analyse which ANZSCO code would fit better if I send you my academic transcript?
> Or anybody else !?


sorry i'm not sure if i would be able to help you out with that because i don't know much about the ANZSCO code you have nominated. All i could do is to relate my experience with regard to your case.

Good Luck to you!!!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> After contacting the a case officer, there is his answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to explain the reason for not including the project in your application. Go through the Review process and upload all the documents necessary for the project your are claiming. they will asses you and send you the outcome.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> You don't need to explain the reason for not including the project in your application. Go through the Review process and upload all the documents necessary for the project your are claiming. they will asses you and send you the outcome.


Hi champ,

Now I've got the reference letter from the other project. 
I was going through the Review process and yes, there is a field to you explaing the reason of your uploaded experience.
Any ideas of how should I explain?


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> It's all there in the ACS documentation buddy. However things can bit a different here and there as well. like it did in your case. mine was assesed as not closely related but they ask only 4 years from me. but in your case it's 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi spin123,
It' s me again. =)
As you said before, your qualification "was assessed as not closely related", but you still had got points on "Educational qualifications, at time of invitation." ?? 
If so, then DIAC doesn't care about the result of what ACS assessed about your qualification, but the documents of your university is the must important thing to prove that you' re Bachelor in IT?! Is that so? Was I clear enough?

Cheers


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> Hi spin123,
> It' s me again. =)
> As you said before, your qualification "was assessed as not closely related", but you still had got points on "Educational qualifications, at time of invitation." ??
> If so, then DIAC doesn't care about the result of what ACS assessed about your qualification, but the documents of your university is the must important thing to prove that you' re Bachelor in IT?! Is that so? Was I clear enough?
> ...


No you can't say that DIAC does not care about ACS assessment. but they do have a separate process to asses you qualification and work experience.

In either case you will have to have the necessary documents from the university to prove your qualification.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*3 year degree in Bachelor of Information technology*

Hi Guys,

Was going through this thread and wanted a small clarifications. I have applied for ACS skill assessment with 5 years 11 months experience as a software engineer 261313 ANZCO code. I hold a Bachelor of Information technology from the University fo Colombo Sri Lanka which is a 3 year degree programme.


Does that mean they will not assess it as a Degree since this is only 3 years? But i have attached my transcripts on subjects and project work completed.

Thanks

Sameera207


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was going through this thread and wanted a small clarifications. I have applied for ACS skill assessment with 5 years 11 months experience as a software engineer 261313 ANZCO code. I hold a Bachelor of Information technology from the University fo Colombo Sri Lanka which is a 3 year degree programme.
> 
> ...


Your qualification should be assessed as a degree. Even mine is a 3 year degree which they assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

What if it was assessed by acs as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a "major in computing" but in your certification and in your transcript says that you are a bachelor? What the DIAC would consider in this case? Do you think that I'd still get the 10pts on Education qualification(At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard)??


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

matt83 said:


> What if it was assessed by acs as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a "major in computing" but in your certification and in your transcript says that you are a bachelor? What the DIAC would consider in this case? Do you think that I'd still get the 10pts on Education qualification(At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard)??


Mate as I have mentioned earlier, your case seems to be a special scenario. I believe it's best to consult a migration agent in this regard.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Education : Master of Computer Applications ( 3 Yrs)
: Master of Science in Logistics and Supply Chain Management from Europe (3Yrs)
Bachelors of Commerce (3 Yrs)
: National Institute of Information Technology 

As ACS Accepts Vendor Certifications I have completed 4 semesters in NIIT. 


In your point of view , what could be out come . Seniors, exp people and other Friend's 

kindly suggest


----------

